# Deciding where to live in the Northland?



## John & Nics Berry (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi All,
We are a couple from the UK, my husband has just semi retired & I am presently at home. My husband is now 65 has a New Zealand passport which he has always used & renewed & has lived in the UK from the age of 1964. I am just 50 & we are thinking very seriously about returning to my husbands birth land to semi-retire/retire. We are interested in the North of the North Island due to the weather, say no further north than Tutukaka & no further south than Tauranga. We would prefer a warm & less wet climate if possible. Would like to live in or near a town with more than 10,000 people. We also have a much loved dog. Would welcome any thoughts or helpful comments, Thank you x


----------

